# tuxonice fbsplash says: Ack! SIG 11 - textui works fine

## darkeye

I just set up hibernation using the tuxonice kernel (2.6.25-r5), and it seems to work fine with the tuxoniceui_text UI. but when I set the suspend UI to be tuxoniceui_fbsplash, it says:

```
Ack! SIG11
```

when switching from the normal screen to the suspension progress bar. I wonder what's wrong here, everything works fine with the text-based UI...

----------

## pilla

I have exactly the same issue,  tuxoniceui-0.7.2

----------

## hlx2june

I agree, too. But with the test switch

```
tuxoniceui_fbsplash -t
```

it works as expected.

----------

## hlx2june

Maybe solved. I changed the default path to sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash.

```
k8-3000 linux # grep -i tuxonice .config

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-tuxonice-r7

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash"

```

No it works (for me).

----------

